# Napoli - Borussia Dortmund. Mercoledì 18 settembre 20.45



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2013)

Torna la Champions e torna il Napoli. Mercoledì ci sarà una sfida affascinante tra il Napoli ed i vice-campioni della scorsa edizione della CL, il Borussia Dortmund.

_Fischio d'inizio ore 20.45_

*Dove vedere la partita in tv?
*
Sarà possibile vedere Napoli-Borussia Dortmund su sky e Mediaset Premium


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Settembre 2013)

Nel caso il BVB fosse in giornata, sarebbero augelli amari per la banda di Benitez.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2013)

Partita potenzialmente spettacolare,peccato che dovrò vedermi il Milan.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Settembre 2013)

Potrebbe essere la partita più spettacolare di questi gironi di Champions.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Partita potenzialmente spettacolare,peccato che dovrò vedermi il Milan.



.


----------



## Mou (15 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Torna la Champions e torna il Napoli. Mercoledì ci sarà una sfida affascinante tra il Napoli ed i vice-campioni della scorsa edizione della CL, il Borussia Dortmund.
> 
> _Fischio d'inizio ore 20.45_
> 
> ...



Penso si possa vedere anche su italia1


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Partita potenzialmente spettacolare,peccato che dovrò vedermi il Milan.



Ahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahah questa è favolosa!


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Partita potenzialmente spettacolare,peccato che dovrò vedermi il Milan.



A chi lo dici (peraltro mi sa che lo dovrò vedere in stre....)


----------



## Tobi (15 Settembre 2013)

Guardo assolutamente il Borussia.. gia è noioso guardare il Milan quando gioca con i titolari, figuriamoci adesso che sono tutri rotti: De sciglio Abate Poli Montolivo El Sharaawy


----------



## Dexter (15 Settembre 2013)

penso mi guardo questa,non ho voglia di vedere l'ennesima partita orrenda con quel genio in panca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Partita potenzialmente spettacolare,peccato che dovrò vedermi il Milan.



.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nel caso il BVB fosse in giornata, sarebbero augelli amari per la banda di Benitez.



Beh in casa sono fortissimi, fuori un pò di meno. Alla fine hanno pareggiato contro Shaktar e Malaga fuori, è il Napoli più scarso delle soppracitate? 
Finirà in un pareggio secondo me, certo che se il Napoli dovesse fare risultato...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Settembre 2013)

lol ma fanno vedere questa su Italia 1 invece del Milan?


----------



## Tobi (17 Settembre 2013)

Non ho nulla contro il napoli ma veder giocare i ragazzi del mago klopp è uno spot per il calcio


----------



## Snape (17 Settembre 2013)

Dai Borussia facci sognare.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Settembre 2013)

Spero nell'1.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (17 Settembre 2013)

credo che faro zapping


----------



## Jino (17 Settembre 2013)

Mi fa venire dubbi se seguire lo scempio che andrà in onda a San Siro.


----------



## #Dodo90# (18 Settembre 2013)

Potrebbe essere una delle partite più spettacolari dell'anno, peccato che non riuscirò a non seguire lo "spettacolo" che daremo noi a San Siro...

Klopp comunque ha confermato che il Napoli lo ha chiamato prima di andare da Benitez, ma ha rifiutato per rimanere al Borussia. Ma mai che li facciamo noi questi tentativi, figuriamoci se siamo così svegli...


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol ma fanno vedere questa su Italia 1 invece del Milan?



Penso per poter poi trasmettere quella contro il Barca. Hanno l'obbligo di alternare le tre squadre italiane credo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Sarà una bella partita, e spero che in Napoli faccia risultato. Comunque sia guarderò di sicuro il Milan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol ma fanno vedere questa su Italia 1 invece del Milan?



E direi! Questa partita si annuncia un vero e proprio spettacolo se le squadre dovessero giocare a viso aperto, la nostra un probabilissimo sonnifero


----------



## The Ripper (18 Settembre 2013)

Il Napoli deve giocare con intelligenza. Se se la gioca troppo a viso aperto rischia un'imbarcata. Non perché sia più scarsa, ma perché il Borussia è una macchina ben collaudata.


----------



## Dexter (18 Settembre 2013)

Il Borussia ha assenze importanti...ma in attacco è mostruosa. Aubababayang è in crescita comunque,con la velocità che ha può risolvere la partita.


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2013)

E' difficile fare pronostici, ma credo che Benitez abbia la giusta esperienza per proteggere la sua squadra da un'imbarcata.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Settembre 2013)

Non penso che il Napoli in casa perda la prima, sinceramente. Tutto può succedere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Penso per poter poi trasmettere quella contro il Barca. Hanno l'obbligo di alternare le tre squadre italiane credo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Sarà una bella partita, e spero che in Napoli faccia risultato. Comunque sia guarderò di sicuro il Milan.



io stasera mi vedo una goleata del Barca


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2013)

Benitez è un allenatore esperto e potrebbe anche imbrigliare il Borussia.
Se ci dovesse riuscire, allora con i giocatori che ha potrebbe anche vincere il Napoli.
Altrimenti, soprattutto se il Borussia sarà in forma, saranno dolori.
Per me questa sera il Napoli non perde.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E direi! Questa partita si annuncia un vero e proprio spettacolo se le squadre dovessero giocare a viso aperto, la nostra un probabilissimo sonnifero



 ed è il motivo per cui me la vedrò tutta


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Il Napoli non ha preso imbarcate in casa contro Chelsea,Bayern e Manchester City perchè deve subirla contro il Dormund?... in casa sono fortissimi e saranno esaltati dal pubblico.

Finisce in pareggio secondo me


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Ma Abymmeyang è capoccanoniere della Bundess per ora? 
Ma perchè i cessi da noi rimangono tali, quando vanno via diventano fenomeni


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2013)

Partita bella di certo, pronostici chi lo sa, aperta a tutti i risultati. Per mi chi segna per primo stravince comunque, entrambe dietro concedono molto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (18 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere la partita più spettacolare di questi gironi di Champions.


Napoli e Borussia se lo sognano il prestigio di Milan e Celtic, ma cosa vai dicendo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Subotic si conferma un gran difensore


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Gol del Napule!


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Gol Higuain eheheh ma sono più scarsi con Higuain


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gol Higuain eheheh ma sono più scarsi con Higuain


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2013)

Grande Napoli


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Il Napoli in difesa comunque fa veramente fatica, rischiano tantissimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Espulso portiere del Borussia che tocca la palla con le mani fuori area su Higuain 
Il Napule ora può afaltarli


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Pure Klopp è stato espulso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pure Klopp è stato espulso



E Hummels si è rotto 

Questo è l'anno del Napoli


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E Hummels si è rotto
> 
> Questo è l'anno del Napoli



Vabbè dai il Napoli stra giocando STRA-BENE

della serie EHEHEH ma ora hanno venduto Cavani hanno pero tantissimo sono un'incognita ora


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E Hummels si è rotto
> 
> Questo è l'anno del Napoli



Vince la coppa???


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2013)

Tanta determinazione, tanta corsa, discreta qualità, fortuna quanto basta


----------



## Butcher (18 Settembre 2013)

Questo non è il Napoli, è proprio un'altra squadra rispetto all'anno scorso! Complimenti a loro.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Comunque se domenica giocassimo come l'ultimo mese, questi ci arano. Cioè Higuain sta facendo a fette Subotic e Hummels. Immagino Zapata, anche se non giocheremo alti come il BVB. Però ci sarà da soffrire da cani. Il Napoli vola.


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2013)

Loro vincono contro il Borussia,noi facciamo ridere col Celtic.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Pensare a quanti insulti si è preso Benitez dai tifosi e dalla dirigenza interista, veramente bravo.


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2013)

Callejon è davvero un buon giocatore, tantissima corsa e buona tecnica. Mi piaceva già al Real.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Callejon è davvero un buon giocatore, tantissima corsa e buona tecnica. Mi piaceva già al Real.



si anche a me piaceva tanto al Real...però ha già 26 anni...sembra un altro giovine


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2013)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Questo non è il Napoli, è proprio un'altra squadra rispetto all'anno scorso! Complimenti a loro.



Beh, hanno preso un vincente. Il Napoli è una società che pensa in grande.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

Il Napoli è una grande squadra, punto.


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si anche a me piaceva tanto al Real...però ha già 26 anni...sembra un altro giovine



Si in effetti ha la faccia da bimbo xD Però 26 anni non sono neanche tanti considerando che non è stato strapagato


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, hanno preso un vincente. Il Napoli è una società che pensa in grande.



Ed hanno reinvestito,intelligentemente,i proventi delle cessioni.Così si fa,d'altronde


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Domenica sera


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2013)

C'è da dire che gli sta andando tutto per il verso giusto: fuori Hummels, rosso a Klopp e Weidenfeller. Però stanno sicuramente giocando bene, tentando di portare a casa la gara.


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2013)

Benitez li ha trasformati in una squadra di stampo europeo. Se noi quest'anno non cambiamo lo stramaledetto 3-5-2 sarà durissima riconfermarci in campionato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Solo ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che gli sta andando tutto per il verso giusto: fuori Hummels, rosso a Klopp e Weidenfeller. Però stanno sicuramente giocando bene, tentando di portare a casa la gara.



Si dice che la fortuna aiuti gli audaci...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Si in effetti ha la faccia da bimbo xD Però 26 anni non sono neanche tanti considerando che non è stato strapagato



vero

cmq che bella squadra questo Napoli...Higuain è sempre stato un ottimo attaccante...sta facendo ballare la difesa del Borussia
Insigne se esplode è finita


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Benitez li ha trasformati in una squadra di stampo europeo. Se noi quest'anno non cambiamo lo stramaledetto 3-5-2 sarà durissima riconfermarci in campionato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Certo. Il Borussia si sta suicidando da solo, ma questo non toglie nulla alla bella prestazione del al Napoli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il Napoli è una grande squadra, punto.



sei contento ehhhhh Napuletan


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia Insigne che numero


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Golasso di Insigne, madonna santa


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Che gol di Insigne


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (18 Settembre 2013)

Mammamia che gol di Insigne


----------



## admin (18 Settembre 2013)

2-0 ai vice campioni d'Europa...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Certo che aubameyang è veramente forte, pensare che da cinnazzo stava al Milan


----------



## chicagousait (18 Settembre 2013)

E con Mazzarri faceva panchina


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Napoli che poteva stare tranquillamente 3-4 a 0


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Autogol del Napule,


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Mamma mia ma come si fa


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Insigne se esplode è finita



che avevo detto...

cmq autogol ahah


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Il Napule si è rilassato di brutto pensando di avere già vinto, adesso saranno 5 minuti di fuoco


----------



## Solo (18 Settembre 2013)

Grandissima punizione di Insigne, poi Napoli che si complica la vita smettendo di giocare...

Comunque 2-1 e ciao Borussia.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

A parte l'autoogol e la sofferenza finale

Ma ragazzi poteva finire 3-4 a 0.. parliamo del Dormund vice campioni d'europa
Bravo nabbbule


----------



## kekkopot (18 Settembre 2013)

Se questi giocano come i primi 80 minuti con noi ci faranno il..... veramente una bella squadra quest' anno il napoli...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

vittoria meritata e importante...qualificazione che rimane cmq tosta...l'Arsenal sembra più forte degli altri anni


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2013)

Beati loro.


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2013)

Complimenti al Napoli.
Vittoria meritatissima. Il 2-1 va assolutamente stretto agli azzurri.
Il Borussia è stato irriconoscibile, non ho mai visto giocare così male Reus, ma i meriti sono assolutamente del Napoli, che li ha resi inoffensivi, tranne negli ultimi minuti dopo l'autogol di Zuniga.
Insigne assolutamente migliore in campo. Balotelli dovrebbe andare a lezione da Higuain.
Domenica ci sarà ci fanno neri.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Settembre 2013)

Comunque la condizione fisica del Napoli era davvero pazzesca.. persino il Dormund una squadra con alti ritmi è stata messa in ginocchio.. boh corrono, pressano sono animali..


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque la condizione fisica del Napoli era davvero pazzesca.. persino il Dormund una squadra con alti ritmi è stata messa in ginocchio.. boh corrono, pressano sono animali..



Allenatore straniero con metodi stranieri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sei contento ehhhhh Napuletan


Pensa che stasera ho guardato più Napoli che Milan


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensa che stasera ho guardato più Napoli che Milan



lol anch'io, ma non sono Napoletano


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2013)

"Il Napoli si è indebolito" (cit.) 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque la condizione fisica del Napoli era davvero pazzesca.. persino il Dormund una squadra con alti ritmi è stata messa in ginocchio.. boh corrono, pressano sono animali..



Oltre a correre come dei pazzi, hanno qualità.
Mazzarri è un bravo allenatore, ma con Benitez si sta vedendo un cambio di mentalità anche a livello europeo.
Penso che sia la squadra italiana che ha più possibilità di andare più avanti in Champions, più della Juve, IMHO.


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sei contento ehhhhh Napuletan



Ora va a fare i caroselli per tutta la notte


----------



## BB7 (18 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pensa che stasera ho guardato più Napoli che Milan



Io del Milan ho visto solo i gol... Avevo detto che l'avrei guardata in replica ma a giudicare dai commenti penso che stavolta passo del tutto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Sarebbe bello avere benitez al posto di Allegri... 
Per me il Milan cambierebbe completamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io del Milan ho visto solo i gol... Avevo detto che l'avrei guardata in replica ma a giudicare dai commenti penso che stavolta passo del tutto


Infatti son stato fortunato a girare canale proprio mentre segnavamo ma a parte il primo tempo diviso più o meno fra le due, per il secondo ho guardato integralmente il Napoli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lol anch'io, ma non sono Napoletano


Ho preferito il Napoli da sportivo, e da tale non sentivo proprio la necessità di girare sul Milan. Al di là del tifo mi son divertito a guardare il Napoli e onestamente il calcio lo voglio seguire per divertirmi non per farmi il fegato tanto appresso al nostro, comunque amato, ma inguardabile Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> Ora va a fare i caroselli per tutta la notte


Li vado a fare in caso di scudetto e mi faccio pure il video, non temere.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ora va a fare i caroselli per tutta la notte



 sicuro


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)

Klopp leggermente irritato 
N'altro po' e gli stacca la testa a morsi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> Ho preferito il Napoli da sportivo, e da tale non sentivo proprio la necessità di girare sul Milan. Al di là del tifo mi son divertito a guardare il Napoli e onestamente il calcio lo voglio seguire per divertirmi non per farmi il fegato tanto appresso al nostro, comunque amato, ma inguardabile Milan.



anch'io ho ragiono così...però non ho niente a che fare con te
mi sono visto una bella partita...due grandissimi giocatori Higuain e Insigne


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anch'io ho ragiono così...*però non ho niente a che fare con te*
> mi sono visto una bella partita...due grandissimi giocatori Higuain e Insigne


 ?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>


Classifica delle migliori dieci faccine di sempre?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Settembre 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Settembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Classifica delle migliori dieci faccine di sempre?



Classifica dei migliori 10 napoletani di tutti i tempi

basta fare i cretin i su


----------



## Angstgegner (18 Settembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


>





Sono morto dal ridere, ho pensato gli spaccasse la faccia


----------



## Lollo interista (18 Settembre 2013)

Kloppo


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Settembre 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque la condizione fisica del Napoli era davvero pazzesca.. persino il Dormund una squadra con alti ritmi è stata messa in ginocchio.. boh corrono, pressano sono animali..



Tifo ma tutti corrono, solo noi facciamo ridere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2013)

Gran bella vittoria del Napoli, complimenti, mi aspettavo più un pareggio ed invece hanno fatto risultato.


----------



## Belfast Boy (19 Settembre 2013)

MI costa tantissimo scriverlo: ma il Napoli è una signora squadra, ASSEMBLATA CON CRITERIO e il ranking uefa in quarta fascia è bugiardo rispetto al reale valore (d'altra parte con le due portoghesi teste di serie le comiche si sono raggiunte). Sono contrastato su Klopp che reputo un GRANDE allenatore ma limitato da turbe caratteriali degne del peggior Mourinho.


----------



## Frikez (19 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> anch'io ho ragiono così...però non ho niente a che fare con te



  dissociamoci da quell'elemento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> dissociamoci da quell'elemento



 via via


----------

